# Ablaufdiagramm Schrittkette



## bluesky (12 März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit auf der Suche nach einem Programm um Ablaufdiagramme bzw. Schrittketten zu dokumentationszwecken zu erstellen. 
Habe bisher nur ein Programm namens Dia gefunden, dieses ist allerdings auch merh ein Zeichenprogramm als ein professionelles Werkzeug. 
Gibt es Freeware oder eventuell Studentenversionen?

Viele Dank im Vorraus.

Gruß bluesky


----------



## Homer79 (12 März 2009)

Vielleicht ist das was für Dich:

http://www.inforapid.de/html/knowledgemap.htm


----------



## Hotsch (12 März 2009)

Visio von Microsoft ist relative vernünftig und du kannst es wahrscheinlich in deiner Uni gratis bekommen.


----------



## DEGO (12 März 2009)

Hallo,
wie hotsch schon erwähnt hat ist Visio dafür gut geeignet.
Ansonsten kannst du auch yed benutzen.
Ist Freeware und auch gut zu gebrauchen. Habe vor Visio damit gearbeitet.


----------



## bluesky (20 März 2009)

*Überzeugt von yed*

Ansonsten kannst du auch yed benutzen.

Hallo, Danke für den Tipp, yed ist sehr gut für meine Bedürfnisse zu benutzen.

Grüße bluesky


----------

